# PM932M Noise Question



## jbolt (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm about to pull the trigger on ordering a PM-932M but I have not been up close and personal with a gear head mill. An acquaintance had a RF-45 some years ago and sold it due to the noise. For those of you who have been using the PM932 was is your opinion of the machine noise. 

Thanks,

J~


----------



## Walt (Dec 3, 2013)

jbolt said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on ordering a PM-932M but I have not been up close and personal with a gear head mill. An acquaintance had a RF-45 some years ago and sold it due to the noise. For those of you who have been using the PM932 was is your opinion of the machine noise.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> J~



It's not as quiet as my Micro Mark (belt drive DC motor) tiny milling machine, but I don't find the noise difficult to take from my PM-932.

Are you worried about the noise for yourself or others in the area?

Walt


----------



## jbolt (Dec 3, 2013)

Both. I like to work late at night. My neighbors are pretty tolerant but I have pushed the limits a few times. 

So you don't run screaming from your shop with bleeding ears after an hour of use? 

Thanks,

J~


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Dec 3, 2013)

My PM932-pdf produces a very tolerable noise output when you stand next to it , and you could barely hear it from outside the shop. That is, with the door closed because its pretty cold up here  
Anyway, even with the garage door open, i doubt others on the street will be annoyed


----------



## jbolt (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks guys. I think I will be ordering one tomorrow.

J~


----------



## Ray C (Dec 3, 2013)

The machine itself is not noisy at all at any speed.  I think the electrical sound from AC TIG welding might actually be louder.  On occasion, you might make some cutting noise which can range between a high pitch squeal or low frequency thumping.  For the most part it's not noticeable if you walk 10 feet down the driveway.


Enjoy the machine.  I'm sure you'll like it.


Ray


----------



## dave2176 (Dec 4, 2013)

My Grizzly G0755 is similar and is very quiet, mostly the hum from the motor not gear whine. I would expect the PM932 to be no louder. Order it and enjoy it.
Dave


----------



## jbolt (Dec 9, 2013)

Ordered the machine. It is in stock and should ship this week. Now all I have to do is reorganize my garage to make room. Not looking forward to that part.


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 9, 2013)

Better get busy cleaning out that garage if Matt has it in stock.  The freight co he uses is pretty darn quick so be ready for it anytime after you place your order.  Most of the time the freight co call a day or so ahead of delivering it to make sure someone will be there to receive it from them.  Inspect it closely before you sign because Matt sends out some of the finest machines there are and if there is an issue it is caused by the freight co mishandling it while in transit.  Enjoy the new machine, you will love it for sure.

Bob


----------

